# Squonker Facelift



## Genosmate (8/9/15)

Because my workshop still has all my tools laying around before I tidy up,I decided to change the look of a mod.
I took one of the first wood mods I made (first pic) which I've never really used and changed the shape,made it smaller,made a door,new switch and firing pin etc.May still change the copper inside for Beryllium,but at least now I'll use it when its finished.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------

